# Richmond Homeless Outreach



## Raging Bird (Sep 23, 2009)

Volunteer Frequently Asked Questions | Homewardva

It seems like there are more Richmonders on here every day, so I thought I'd post this up. The city's having a homeless outreach day on Nov. 19th, trying to hook the homeless up with all the services available around town. 

I'm going to volunteer, anyone around should do the same or if you're looking for help you can check it out too.


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey thirty',give me a yell.Can volunteer,and would be good to meet other folks in the area.


----------



## crumb (Sep 24, 2009)

I would like to volunteer as well and meet some people. I've been living down here for about 3 weeks now. Have met a few people but haven't really made any friends, just acquainted with a few people.


----------

